# Meta SX 203er Bremsscheibe Hinterrad



## tschibi (7. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Meta SX. Nun möchte ich die Hinterbremse von 180mm auf eine 203er Bremsscheibe umrüsten.

Nun stellt sich die Frage ob die Postmountaufnahme am Rahmen überhaupt für eine 203er Scheibe freigegeben ist. 

In der Spezifikation finde ich dazu leider nichts....

Gruss


----------



## hollowtech2 (7. August 2012)

Hi tschibi,

der max. fregegebene Bremsscheiben-Durchmesser beim Meta SX beträgt 185mm.

Greetz.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschibi (8. August 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> der max. fregegebene Bremsscheiben-Durchmesser beim Meta SX beträgt 185mm.


 
Danke... 
Diesen Wert habe ich jetzt im Techbook auch gefunden.

Heisst das jetzt, wennn ich eine 203er Scheibe verbauen würde, dass da irgendetwas reissen kann?

Gruzzi


----------



## DocThrasher (8. August 2012)

Moin,

der Rahmen ist für 203mm oder mehr nicht ausgelegt - also z.B. keine Garantie, falls doch etwas bricht oder abreißt ... 
Es wirken halt komplett andere, vor allem größere, Kräfte auf die Adapter und Montagepunkte - ist die Frage, ob es das einem wert ist  - bei nem Commencal sollte das eigentlich gehen 

In einem anderen Forum gab es auch mal eine nette Diskussion zu dem Thema:

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/bremsscheiben-groesser-als-herstellerempfehlung-t-9930-1.html


Grüße

Doc


----------



## Grog (21. August 2012)

OH, ich fahre die Metas seit es sie gibt (versch. Modelle) immer mit 203 mm und wiege >100kg. Kein Grund zur Klage bisher, aber jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen  

Wenn der Rahmen die 9 mm mehr Hebel nicht aushält, ... . Übrigens, gibt es eine Beschränkung für die Kraft auf die Scheibe? Die Beschränkung des Scheibendurchmessers allein ist IMHO nicht sinnvoll.


----------

